# Bare shaft tuning a compound ?



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

knotdodger said:


> I shoot a recurve, but plan to get a compound for hunting once in a while.
> I always bare shaft tune the arrows for my recurves and longbows.
> I was wondering if you compound owners do the same ??
> Thanks.
> ...


Yes, compound bows are also bareshaft tuned, but the results interpretation is different. For a recurve (yes, I teach and shoot recurve and compound), for a recurve...assumed a RIGHT handed fingers shooter
if the bareshaft lands to the left of the fletched arrow group, RECURVE folks say this is a stiff arrow reaction (so we need to increase point weight). If the bareshaft lands to the right of the fletched arrow group, RECURVE folks will say this is a weak arrow reaction (so we need to decrease point weight).

For COMPOUND folks, a stiff or weak arrow reaction does not always result in the bareshafts missing left or right. Bow hand grip position can affect how the compound arrow flies...veering left or veering right.
Where you anchor, can affect how the bareshaft arrow flies. Anchor too far back, the bareshaft will fly to the right. Anchor too far forwards, the bareshaft will fly/hit to the left. So, draw length setting on the bow, and the d-loop length, will affect if the bareshaft hits inside the fletched group, or if the bareshaft hits to the left of the fletched group, or if the bareshaft hits to the right of the fletched group.





So, this is what happened with the bareshaft (aiming at the x-ring), with the draw length at 29-inches. Bow is in spec. Draw length modules for compound bows usually adjust in half inch sizes. BUT, we can adjust the compound bow draw length IN BETWEEN module sizes. So, with a 29-inch draw length, my bareshaft missed 8-inches LEFT of the x-ring. Nope, this is NOT a stiff arrow reaction. Let's see what happens,
when I fire the exact same bareshaft, SAME point weight, SAME spine rating, but we tweak the draw length 1/16th inch LONGER. REmember, I am right handed.



Not a fluke, cuz I fired the bareshaft twice. Let's do it again, and change the draw length another 1/16th inch longer, total of 1/8th inch change in the LONGER direction.



Fired the bareshaft twice. Grew the draw length 1/8th inch longer. Let's go for broke, and goto 29.25-inches of draw length.



Two shots with a bareshaft, hit the 10-ring...so, the bareshaft impact changed nearly 8-inches, from TINY changes in draw length. Same arrow spine. Same bareshaft arrow. Same point weight.
So, for a COMPOUND bow, bareshaft impact is not a SPINE issue....draw length has a MAJOR impact on the bareshaft point of impact.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

So, let's look at the fletched group size, at a 29-inch draw length. Some folks don't believe in shooting bareshafts. K. Let's ONLY look at fletched groups. 



The fletched group on the left, is with a 29-inch draw length.
The fletched group on the right, is with a 29.25-inch draw length.
The slightly longer draw length, puts your release elbow MORE in line behind the arrow, while at full draw. This means your FORM is more spot on. So, for me, the longer draw length means the vanes had much less correction work to do. That's why the 29.25-inch draw length, results in tighter groups.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

One more thing. For a RECURVE arrow rest, if you use a plunger, the plunger provides sideways push force to counter archer's paradox. Cuz RECURVE shooters shoot fingers, the string rolls off your fingertips and the arrow flexes sideways, for a RECURVE shooter. A hand held release aid, provides a much CLEANER release, and there is ZERO sideways roll off for the bowstring. So, the massive acceleration on a compound bow, causes a different reaction on the arrow. So, if you use a BLADE arrow rest, which is a simple strip of spring steel (like a swimming pool spring board)...you can get a severe vertical reaction. Like this.



When you see this severe of a nock high bareshaft reaction (20 yards), and the compound shooter is using a spring steel arrow rest...the issue is the setup position of the blade arrow rest, and the blade angle and the thickness of the strip of spring steel. NOT a weak spine reaction, not a stiff spine reaction.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

knotdodger said:


> I shoot a recurve, but plan to get a compound for hunting once in a while.
> I always bare shaft tune the arrows for my recurves and longbows.
> I was wondering if you compound owners do the same ??
> Thanks.
> ...


Come try a compound bow. Lots of fun, and you will learn as you go.


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks Lug nut. Thats more to take in than a recurve. When I get a compound, I will really have to find
someone that knows what they are doing to check my draw length are truly correct. I think I will be able to
tune after that. Probably a lot of trial and error for sure. Your posts were really full of good content for me. Thanks again.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Bareshaft tuning is all I do now. I'll do a basic setup, parallel shafts, level arrow (or slightly nock high depending on bow), and start.

DL definitely needs to be spot on with your bow. If it's off you'll pull to one side or the other. 

Remember you can only tune as well as you ca n.v shoot. And, with a compound bow you grip consistancy is more critical than a recurve. Well, easier to screw up...less pressure at anchor.


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks Fury. Thats good to know. These are the details I am looking for. Thanks . 
So, could I pull with a few extra pounds of force on the back wall ? Or would that mess
up the cams ?


----------



## regas (Oct 24, 2013)

nuts&bolts said:


> One more thing. For a RECURVE arrow rest, if you use a plunger, the plunger provides sideways push force to counter archer's paradox. Cuz RECURVE shooters shoot fingers, the string rolls off your fingertips and the arrow flexes sideways, for a RECURVE shooter. A hand held release aid, provides a much CLEANER release, and there is ZERO sideways roll off for the bowstring. So, the massive acceleration on a compound bow, causes a different reaction on the arrow. So, if you use a BLADE arrow rest, which is a simple strip of spring steel (like a swimming pool spring board)...you can get a severe vertical reaction. Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> When you see this severe of a nock high bareshaft reaction (20 yards), and the compound shooter is using a spring steel arrow rest...the issue is the setup position of the blade arrow rest, and the blade angle and the thickness of the strip of spring steel. NOT a weak spine reaction, not a stiff spine reaction.


I have this problem I am using a barner drop away rest. any suggestions? I was going to get stiffer arrows


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I would say Fletching contact


----------



## ryanmordente (Jan 2, 2020)

great info thanks


----------



## SMW13 (Feb 17, 2020)

Great write up. Very helpful 
now the work begins


----------



## Archer641 (Oct 10, 2019)

How far back should one stand for such tuning?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Archer641 said:


> How far back should one stand for such tuning?


Typically 20 yards is what people are working with. However, it really depends on how consistent you are with your form. Maybe starting out 10 yards is best that somebody can do. For somebody that's been shooting a while and is on their game oh, maybe they can bare shaft tune out to 70 meters


----------



## jlytle (Jun 24, 2016)

Following


----------



## Relaxer12 (Mar 28, 2020)

Nice.. also following.


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

How much affect does arrow rest position have on the bare shaft impact location? I've adjusted my draw length up to have an inch in either direction and bare shaft always impacts a couple inches to the right at 20M


----------



## trvstrace (Jun 17, 2021)

Great responses, super helpful.


----------

